# Half Day in Paris



## mishpat (Jan 3, 2008)

Switching planes in Paris, we will have between six and eight hours to ssample the city. We have been to the Louvre and Versailles on a prior trip. What do you recommend in terms of art or historical sites. Also, by trian from CDG, how long does it take to town and at what fee? Are dollars accepted or must we convert to Euros during our al too brief stay?


----------



## X-ring (Jan 3, 2008)

mishpat said:


> We have been to the Louvre and Versailles on a prior trip. What do you recommend in terms of art or historical sites.



Without question I would recommend the Musée d'Orsay  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mus%C3%A9e_d'Orsay

I note in the link that it doesn't even mention the works of Ingres and Toulouse-Lautrec, so there may be other significant painters not mentioned so you may want to search their web site at http://www.musee-orsay.fr/en/home.html

To the best of my recollection, the train from CDG into Paris took some 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 3, 2008)

*Paris*

First, dollars are not accepted.  You're lucky if English is accepted LOL.  My question would be where are you going that you wouldn't already have Euros?  You will have to either have Euros with you or get them at the airport.  I would also add that you have to get in and get out of security.  That may diminish the time you have.  As i recall the train takes you to Gare Du Nord and it does take about 45 minutes.  That would be 90 minutes round trip.  While there is a subway right there, you'll have to learn that first.  The subway map is on line.  I would advise you to look at it and decide on the 1 place you'd like to go.  I would also check for tickets and admission for your choice on line.  The Orsay Museum is closed one day a week for example (sorry I forget which day it is- maybe Monday) I would pick something close to Gare du Nord.  While in theory your idea sounds good, I'm not so sure I'd do anything but sit at CDG and hope the roof doesn't cave in (which it did when I was there one time).  BTW I'd make sure I had a money belt on to secure those new found Euros.  CDG is a refuge for pickpockets.  Ironically enough one of the worst places for pickpockets at CDG is by the signs that say: "Beware of Pickpockets."  When  people read the sign they automatically touch where their wallet or valuables are and the pickpockets watch for people to do this.  Then they know which pocket to pick.


----------



## mishpat (Jan 3, 2008)

Jimster said:


> First, dollars are not accepted.  You're lucky if English is accepted LOL.  My question would be where are you going that you wouldn't already have Euros?  You will have to either have Euros with you or get them at the airport.  I would also add that you have to get in and get out of security.  That may diminish the time you have.  As i recall the train takes you to Gare Du Nord and it does take about 45 minutes.  That would be 90 minutes round trip.  While there is a subway right there, you'll have to learn that first.  The subway map is on line.  I would advise you to look at it and decide on the 1 place you'd like to go.  I would also check for tickets and admission for your choice on line.  The Orsay Museum is closed one day a week for example (sorry I forget which day it is- maybe Monday) I would pick something close to Gare du Nord.  While in theory your idea sounds good, I'm not so sure I'd do anything but sit at CDG and hope the roof doesn't cave in (which it did when I was there one time).  BTW I'd make sure I had a money belt on to secure those new found Euros.  CDG is a refuge for pickpockets.  Ironically enough one of the worst places for pickpockets at CDG is by the signs that say: "Beware of Pickpockets."  When  people read the sign they automatically touch where their wallet or valuables are and the pickpockets watch for people to do this.  Then they know which pocket to pick.



I will be flying in from JFK in NYC where Euros are not the accepted currency. Guess I can buy them in advance at my local AAA or just use my Visa(ad says it is accepted everywhere ever Turns out the official layover time is 8:45 , which seems enough time to see a museum, have an early dinner, get lost a bit, and be back at CDG ninety minutes before my next flight. Seems like a plan, but  the more advice TUGGers provide, the better chance we will turn the plan into reality.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 3, 2008)

Jimster said:


> As i recall the train takes you to Gare Du Nord



The RER train from CDG takes you right into the heart of Paris. See map at http://www.paris.org/Metro/

Getting to the Orsay is simple:

1) take the RER from CDG to the first stop on the left bank (i.e. St. Michel) - line B on the map

2) transfer to  Line C RER from St. Michel to the Orsay - see line C on the map  *OR* take the Metro using the same ticket, from St. Michel to the closest metro stop (Solferino)


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm with Jimster.  Considering what I've seen at that airport, I'd be there two hours before the flight, which leaves 6 hours and 45 min.  The train will take out another hour and a half.  That leaves 5 hours roughly to travel to wherever you are going and see whatever you see.  Most things worth seeing would take 3 hours as an absolute minimum, leaving 2 hours for dinner, which is cutting it close.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 4, 2008)

I guess much depends on 

1) the extent of the OP's real interest in seeing perhaps the world's greatest collection of 19th century European paintings anywhere; and 

2) willingness and courage to do whatever it takes to make it happen, even to skipping dinner.  

You can have a great meal anywhere - but there is only one Musee d'Orsay ... and you have to get to the heart of Paris to experience it.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 4, 2008)

What time of year are you going? We were there in November 06 and took a bus tour that did a great job of showing you Paris in a short time. You can get on and off as you like and there are four routes and they intersect each other at various points so you could take one route and then another, jump off where you saw a delicious site, get a bite and jump back on. I believe one of the routes is near the Gare du Nord. Just viewing the architecture of Paris is eye candy.

P. S. I'm more of a risk taker and would go for seeing Paris than the inside of an air terminal for 6 hours.


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 4, 2008)

Musee d'Orsay is closed Monday. Admission is 8 euros, RER train from airport into town is another 8 Euros.  Approximate what you need based on that and take the money out at a cash machine.   Study a train map so you know which line to take to get to the museum.  With that amount of time, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## mishpat (Jan 4, 2008)

*Monday closed*



IreneLF said:


> Musee d'Orsay is closed Monday. Admission is 8 euros, RER train from airport into town is another 8 Euros.  Approximate what you need based on that and take the money out at a cash machine.   Study a train map so you know which line to take to get to the museum.  With that amount of time, I'd do it in a heartbeat.



And now that you all got us ecited about enjoying the art of Paris, yes, we arrive on a Monday morning. Now what to do?


----------



## X-ring (Jan 4, 2008)

mishpat said:


> And now that you all got us ecited about enjoying the art of Paris, yes, we arrive on a Monday morning. Now what to do?



Hm-m-m several other art museums are closed on Mondays but the Pompidou Center is open if your interests include modern art.

In terms of historical sites mentioned in your OP I assume you've done Notre Dame but you may not have done Sainte-Chapelle, Louis IX's (aka St. Louis) gothic chapel with the most beautiful floor-to-ceiling stained glass windows anywhere.  Like Notre Dame, it too is on Ile de la Cite.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 4, 2008)

Take the bus tour I suggested.  If you want I'll go look through my "files", i.e. bag of stuff, and get you the name.  Also they rotate which museums are closed so not all are closed the same day.  There is a smaller museum that has more Impressionist paintings in it.  It is on the right bank within the Tuillerie Gardens.  Can't remember the name, Organgerie?


----------



## Corinne (Jan 8, 2008)

*We liked the Rodin Museum*

We just returned from Paris - our second trip.  Having seen all the major sights the first time, we concentrated on re-visiting favorites (including Musee d'Orsay) and finding new ones.  We really liked the Rodin Museum, which has both indoor galleries as well as very nice gardens with some of Rodin's larger sculptures (The Thinker, for one).  Informative audio tours are available in English. 

This museum is not huge, so you may have time to do other things as well.  We also visited the Orangerie this visit, mostly to see Monet's Waterlilies paintings.  Very impressive. 

Notre Dame, if you've not seen it, is lovely, and we liked climbing the steps to the tower to get the views and see the gargoyles up close and personal.  The wait to climb to the tower is often long.  Just in front of Notre Dame, below street level, is an archaeological museum which houses building structures dating back to the Roman era.  They discovered them when doing some construction in the area.  The exhibit does a good job at telling the history of Paris, back to pre-Roman days. Quite fascinating, and worth an hour of your time.  

I would definitely go into the city and enjoy it, if only to walk around, people watch at a cafe, visit one of the equisite bakeries, and just inhale the Paris ambience.  Enjoy!

-Corinne


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd walk for hours...assuming you have decent weather. Looking at a map, this will all make sense.....

Take the RER straight from CDG and exit at St Michel.
Much to walk and see in this area. 
Blvd. St. Michel /Student /Latin Quarter in one direction,  Blvd. St. Germain and other neighborhoods in another, then south  to Luxembourg Gardens.  Cluny Museum with unicorn tapestries is Latin Quarter.

Food/street markets are nearby, one off  Blvd. St. Germain on  rue de Seine/rue de Buci.

St. Michel stop is  next to the Seine, with Notre Dame and the Ile de la Cite, much to explore with Notre Dame. Visit the gargoyles and the bell up top. Ste Chappelle (stunning church windows)  and Conciergerie (french revolution days prison, tons of history -marie antoinette was here among others) are right there, also on ile de la cite. 

 Then walk over to the Ile St Louis which is a nice little island, views of Seine all around and  is still old fashioned unspoiled Paris.

Pompideu Center not far,  can also continue to the Marais neighborhood . If you like Picassos, there is an entire museum just devoted to him (all the stuff the family donated in lieu of taxes on Pablo's death.)

The bus tour is a nice idea and you will see a lot (and more I'm sure )- but from the bus. To really experience things I feel you need to be on the streets.
Walking would be my preference, even in the rain.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 8, 2008)

X-ring said:


> In terms of historical sites mentioned in your OP I assume you've done Notre Dame but you may not have done Sainte-Chapelle, Louis IX's (aka St. Louis) gothic chapel with the most beautiful floor-to-ceiling stained glass windows anywhere.  Like Notre Dame, it too is on Ile de la Cite.


I also highly recommend Sainte-Chapelle as a first choice - that was my very favorite spot in Paris. 

Another possibility could be the Cluny Museum, home of the Lady and the Unicorn tapestries and which probably won't have lines - open Mondays.

Or maybe you'd want to go up to Montmartre, for the views and atmosphere. Did you go up the Eiffel Tower already?


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 8, 2008)

Wanted to add that I wrote what I did to keep you in one relatively contiguous neighborhood and  central to the St. Michel stop on the RER.

Remember optimum time to get there from CDG is listed at 30-40 minutes, but of course you'd have to allow more , especially going back.

The other places I'd love to get to , Eiffel Tower and Montmartre are both in different directions from each other and the St.Michel stop. You'd have a metro ride across town in one direction or another. Rather than waste more of your limited time with more metro riding around town, I suggested what I think are interesting things in walking distrance to the gems of the area,  things that give you the flavor of  old Paris.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 8, 2008)

I strongly second the Cluny. Great and uncrowded.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 8, 2008)

> We really liked the Rodin Museum, which has both indoor galleries as well as very nice gardens with some of Rodin's larger sculptures (The Thinker, for one).  Informative audio tours are available in English.
> 
> This museum is not huge, so you may have time to do other things as well.



We enjoyed the Rodin as well ... unfortunately for 'mishpat', also closed on Mondays.


----------

